

Gödel, Escher, Bach: A Mental Space Odyssey - b-man
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/hs/geb/geb/

======
rvirding
Why are all the fun courses so far away?

~~~
ruslan
Why not just order "GEB: An Eternal Golden Braid" and read it ? The book is
much more interstnig than any such course derived from it.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Godel-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
anniversar...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Godel-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
anniversary/dp/0140289208)

